# Crossing my fingers!



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ive been whaiting for some time now, trying to get hold of a rhom.
But ive seen so many nice elongs, macks and rhoms that i dont care which one i get.
trouble is finding one around here.
just called my lfs to see if they had recieved any lists. And on onwe of them it said Piranha, but un_known species. can be anything but it was expensive so thats a good hint that it might be somethingh cool. its also whild caught.
the lfs will call tomorrow to confirm what kind of P it is.
Man cant whait, i just hope its something awesome!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

sweet dude good luck i keep my fingers crossed for ya
im looking to


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I wouldn't get my hopes up too high, they might be getting a Pacu and you know they can't tell the difference.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea ive seen a lot of places wht pacus marked as piranhas. take a trip, i hope it is something awesome!


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

HA i actually corrected someone at my LFS the other day the sign actually said red bellies i told him they were PACUS then he proceeded to to me otherwise. So i got a book off the shelf in the store, showed him the difference and he went straight to his manager. It was hilarious


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> HA i actually corrected someone at my LFS the other day the sign actually said red bellies i told him they were PACUS then he proceeded to to me otherwise. So i got a book off the shelf in the store, showed him the difference and he went straight to his manager. It was hilarious


ROFL what an idiot!


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

probably an overprice rhom


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dipset.taliban said:


> probably an overprice rhom


I FREAKIN HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont care how much just gimme one goddamit (feeling like cartman at the moment!)
but i live in Polarbear contry so exotic fish is expensive"


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> probably an overprice rhom


I FREAKIN HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont care how much just gimme one goddamit (feeling like cartman at the moment!)
but i live in Polarbear contry so exotic fish is expensive"
[/quote]

Well goodluck man!! Regardless of what it is, post up some pics when you get it!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> probably an overprice rhom


I FREAKIN HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dont care how much just gimme one goddamit (feeling like cartman at the moment!)
but i live in Polarbear contry so exotic fish is expensive"
[/quote]

Well goodluck man!! Regardless of what it is, post up some pics when you get it!!








[/quote]

thnx
ill definately post pics.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

For your sake...I hope its a Rhom of some sort.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol u should buy my 7" black mask elong...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> lol u should buy my 7" black mask elong...


come here and ill take him off your hands right away!


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Im gona guess Altuvie


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

post pics!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

steve1337 said:


> post pics!!!!!


i wont find out what kind of P it us for another 3 hours. my lfs doesnt have it, theyr supplier does. so i need to find out what kind it is and then order it.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok, just got off the phone with the lfs.
the guy that deliveres the fish to them didnt know what kind it was. but he was positive it was a form of serrasalmus(SPELLING).
it was to small but def not a pygo or pacu. iys being shipped today so i can pick it up tomorrow.
sayd something about it having a elongated head.

man im like a kid before christmas.









this will def be a challenge for you expert identifyers out there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that's great news








It really sucks living in a country where exotic piranha's are extremely rare - but on the other hand, if you actually manage to find one, it's so much more rewarding. I remember when I first saw my Manny: I thought I was going apeshit that day


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Man, that's great news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah my thoughts exactely. i mean if my lfs had all the p species i prob would have gotten a new one every week . would sort of thake the fun out of it. if its a cool speciment, i will be much more dedicated towards it. ill be the happiest dude tomorrow. im gonna re-do my tank today. make it sweet for the new arriwal.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

cant be my "12 inch red eyed black piranha" as labeled by the LFS in jersey for 140









hope to see pics


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

steve1337 said:


> Im gona guess Altuvie


My money is on sanchezi or "red throat rhom"


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

im guessing that it'll be a common black rhom from peru. did he tell you where the collection point was?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

MLK said:


> im guessing that it'll be a common black rhom from peru. did he tell you where the collection point was?


negative, all i know is prob serra and unknown species! id love a black rhom, my initial wish!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

At my lfs>










Him checking out his next meal>










Help me identify him>




































its just what i wanted. hes totally fearless. Even as i was chasing the cichlids with the net, he charged them, paying no attention to me.In 5 mins all the cichlids got theyr fins nipped. hes about 2.5# 
Now the quiestion what type of species is it?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kind of looks like a marginatus: http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=233


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess is S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi - imo. he's still too small for a positive ID, however.

But that's a sweet little bastard - glad to hear you finally managed to get hold of a non-Redbelly piranha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> My guess is S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi - imo. he's still too small for a positive ID, however.
> 
> But that's a sweet little bastard - glad to hear you finally managed to get hold of a non-Redbelly piranha


thanx dude. im really happy about him. was worried when i whent to see him, thinking f*ck, if its a red or pacu or whatever im gonna snap. 
and his agression is something ive never seen before. even though he uses the sneaky method, not the chase them down method the reds use.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I know you were excited about getting this guy...Glad to see you finally did.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I know you were excited about getting this guy...Glad to see you finally did.


thanks. make some feeding vids with him soon. know u like those


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not good pics to get an accurate ID plus being too small to ID.

I put my money on Sanchezi.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Not good pics to get an accurate ID plus being too small to ID.
> 
> I put my money on Sanchezi.


yeah used my phone to take pics.









how old must it be before i can identify it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Not good pics to get an accurate ID plus being too small to ID.
> 
> I put my money on Sanchezi.


yeah used my phone to take pics.









how old must it be before i can identify it?
[/quote]
nise pick up man...........to bad i live in caly


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

It's kinda hard to tell with those pics, but I'm going to have to say Serrasalmus Sanchezi as well. This is just a guess as others have already said it is rather small for a positive ID.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pickup man, congrats! keep us posted as he grows up so we can get a definate ID on him. itll be interesting to see him develope and watch the traits of his real species become clear.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Nice pickup man, congrats! keep us posted as he grows up so we can get a definate ID on him. itll be interesting to see him develope and watch the traits of his real species become clear.


thnx, cant whait to get home from worl to check up on him,.
yeah im really curiuos to what species he is, will be interesting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would give it a few months. Get hom to at least 4 inches. Then we might be able to help identify him.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeet nice score dude he oooks awsome good luck with im i hope all goes well


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad to see you got your fish, Good luck!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks dudes

update.

he seems to totally ignore me. put some small bits of shrimp in the tank, he whent insane for it. its funny to see how his jaw is totally different from the reds. much longer and he openes it much whider.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> thanks dudes
> 
> update.
> 
> he seems to totally ignore me. put some small bits of shrimp in the tank, he whent insane for it. its funny to see how his jaw is totally different from the reds. much longer and he openes it much whider.


That's an excellent sign that he's already eating.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> thanks dudes
> 
> update.
> 
> he seems to totally ignore me. put some small bits of shrimp in the tank, he whent insane for it. its funny to see how his jaw is totally different from the reds. much longer and he openes it much whider.


That's an excellent sign that he's already eating.
[/quote]

yeah i also thought so. 
only thing that worries me is that i sometimes hangs out at the bottom of the tank, next to the in built filter. but it might be him restig from the current, i have the inbuilt filer and a powerhead. and this is the place where its the least current.
cause his also active stealthly following the cichlids around. im getting some drift wood and some more plants to give him places to rest.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok. a question. 
i have him in a juwel with an in/built filter. i also have a 750powerhead in it. is this nessesary, with this serra, seems like the current makes him tired and hang out in weird places, but when i turn it of hes much more active plz help.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

The currents could be too strong for the little guy. My baby macs seem to be more active without the powerhead on as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> The currents could be too strong for the little guy. My baby macs seem to be more active without the powerhead on as well.


yeah i think so too. theyre more of a sneaky hunter than the pygos so im guessing he wants to hide n sh*t.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive noticed that myself with my sanchezi, he seems to get tired of the current after awile. But my powerhead does alot of surface agitation so I cant really just not use it ya know. This is pretty interesting.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Icemann said:


> Ive noticed that myself with my sanchezi, he seems to get tired of the current after awile. But my powerhead does alot of surface agitation so I cant really just not use it ya know. This is pretty interesting.:nod:


well the inbuilt filer doeas that in my tank, the powerhead is just there for xtra current. the reds seem to cope with it better, this 2 inch guys just seems exhausted leaning over to the side n sh*t,


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

gl with the p!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on the serra!!!!!!!

Glad your happy with him


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks dudes. ill be posting some more pics of him soon.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok guys heres the tank. im gonna add some more plants later and some more drift.
hes in the nook by the drift.










heres him hiding. he sits here 80% of the day. but give him time, hopefully hell come around and kick ass


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow. wut a nice tank you have. the sand n plants look nice.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Wow. wut a nice tank you have. the sand n plants look nice.


thnx im not totally happy with it but its coming along.
spendt most of my time on the 75g lately.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice tank man!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

f*ck he scared the sh*t outta me today.








i got up about 5.30 and when i turned the lights on in the livingroom i could see him dart from one side of the tank to the other. i whent to the bathroom and when i came back he was drifting at the front of the tank on his side. his eye was focused on me but he just layd there.

i let him lay like this for a couple of mins and i knocked on the glass and he started swimming.
did a water test and everything was fine.
could he have been asleep?
in what position do these guys sleep?

yesterday when i turned the lights off he became very active, chasing the two cichlids, he even attacked my 6+inh suckerfish when it moved into his spot in the tank.

im really worried theres something wrong with him. but im not shure how hes supposed to act.

ive never lost a fish outta natural reasons. well got a black ghost couple of 4-5 months ago that died on meafter 8 hours but i think that was due to stress from hanging out with 15 p's.

i took several pics that i will post when i get home.

im just not shure where i have this guy, at one point hes eating, chasing fish being territorial and suddenly hes doing sh*t like this..

am i being a total nut, or are my worries valid?

some input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

my rhom will turn sideways sometimes when i get realy close. I dont know why, maybe he feels more safe being that way... As long as he swam around after and isnt laying on the botom I wouldnt be too worried.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

steve1337 said:


> my rhom will turn sideways sometimes when i get realy close. I dont know why, maybe he feels more safe being that way... As long as he swam around after and isnt laying on the botom I wouldnt be too worried.


man im glad to hear that. when i get close to the tank he will start to tilt sideways, seemingly focusing on me. maybe its a whay of making themselves appear smaller and harder to notice.
i dont know.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> man im glad to hear that. when i get close to the tank he will start to tilt sideways, seemingly focusing on me. maybe its a whay of making themselves appear smaller and harder to notice.
> i dont know.


Corey,

Was he totally horizontal, or was he tilted at say a 45 degree angle or less?

The majority of Piranhas I have owned will tilt slightly to one side whenever you approach the tank. I'm not 100% sure of the reason, but it is nothing to worry about. When I notice them doing this, I will pull up a chair, and just sit there for a couple of minutes in front of the tank. They will eventually feel comfortable again and come up front to check me out.

As for how they sleep, mine usually prop themselves up inside my plants to prevent them from drifting around the tank. Sometimes they will hide under the heater as well, because I have it going horizontally along the bottom, with just enough room for them to fit under it. For the most part they will sleep remaining vertical, but they may tilt over slightly. As long as they are not 90 degrees on their side, they are fine.

The only fish that I have seen sleep like this, are Loaches. They will actually lay down completely on the bottom of the tank and sleep. When we first brought back a community tank that we rescued, there were 3 Clown Loaches in it, all approximately 6 inches or so. After a few hours of them being in the tank, I thought they were all dead. They just layed on the bottom sideways and wouldn't move. It wasn't until I did some research that I realized they were just sleeping.









Anyways, just give him some time, and I'm sure he will come through. His environment is still very new to him, and will take some time before he is completely comfortable with the tank, as well as you. Good luck to you, I hope everything works out!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

weird??




























water parameters










after i knocked on the glass.










now he seems fine. chilling in his nook.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Corey,

I can't read the results from your water parameters, can you post them here?

Also, what is the temperature of your water?

And what do you have creating surface aggitation to oxygenate the water?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no3 is about 15
no2 is O
gh is 5
kh is 5
ph 7
temp is 25,5

and theres plenty of agitation.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> no3 is about 15
> no2 is O
> gh is 5
> kh is 5
> ...


Do you have a means of testing for NH4??


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> no3 is about 15
> no2 is O
> gh is 5
> kh is 5
> ...


Do you have a means of testing for NH4??
[/quote]

hmm not shure. ill ckeck that out.
btw all yesterday he was in his usuall mood and this morning no drifting on the bottom.'
he might just me scared cause when i turn the light off hes very active. shy little bastard.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> hmm not shure. ill ckeck that out.
> btw all yesterday he was in his usuall mood and this morning no drifting on the bottom.'
> he might just me scared cause when i turn the light off hes very active. shy little bastard.


Hmmm he could be. I'm sure he is still not used to his new home yet, but I have never seen a Piranha lay on it's side like that unless something was seriously wrong. I would test for NH4 as soon as you get a chance, and keep an eye on him. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> hmm not shure. ill ckeck that out.
> btw all yesterday he was in his usuall mood and this morning no drifting on the bottom.'
> he might just me scared cause when i turn the light off hes very active. shy little bastard.


Hmmm he could be. I'm sure he is still not used to his new home yet, but I have never seen a Piranha lay on it's side like that unless something was seriously wrong. I would test for NH4 as soon as you get a chance, and keep an eye on him. Good luck and keep us posted!
[/quote]

yeah im gonna do a full water check at the lfs. and if that bastard pulls a stunt like that again ill bring him there, to the fish doctor.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

my altuvei used to tilt something wicked when he was afraid or approached. in their tiny minds they are lessening their perceived profile and hiding or something. now that he's bigger and older he never does it anymore. i'd say keep him in a high traffic area with plenty of hiding spots and he should eventually be more outgoing. he is really little and you are really big. that picture of him laying flat is classic by the way. sounds like he's just being paranoid like mine used to be. no expert, just my personal experience with it.

p.s. your aquascaping rules.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dutchfrompredator said:


> my altuvei used to tilt something wicked when he was afraid or approached. in their tiny minds they are lessening their perceived profile and hiding or something. now that he's bigger and older he never does it anymore. i'd say keep him in a high traffic area with plenty of hiding spots and he should eventually be more outgoing. he is really little and you are really big. that picture of him laying flat is classic by the way. sounds like he's just being paranoid like mine used to be. no expert, just my personal experience with it.
> 
> p.s. your aquascaping rules.


yeah, when he did that sh*t i could clearly see him focusing on me. his eyes tilded down. ive been studying him and when im far away from the tank hes swimming around but a soon as i get close he goes to his spot, if i get really close he shifts to the side and starts tilting.
but if i put pieces of shrimp in the tank he eats like a starvin somalian.
ill be monitoring the water for a while just to be safe.

thnx its not complete yet, but im getting there.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sounds like it may have been the skittishness indeed. my guy was the same way for a very long time. just be patient. i moved him into the kitchen after a while to see if increased human traffic got him a little more comfy and it did. took a while.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> yeah, when he did that sh*t i could clearly see him focusing on me. his eyes tilded down. ive been studying him and when im far away from the tank hes swimming around but a soon as i get close he goes to his spot, if i get really close he shifts to the side and starts tilting.
> but if i put pieces of shrimp in the tank he eats like a starvin somalian.
> ill be monitoring the water for a while just to be safe.
> 
> thnx its not complete yet, but im getting there.


Mine do that as well, but they never tilt completely horizontal. Usually they just tilt slightly to the side... I'm sure once he gets settled in and gets used to you, this should subside.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lets hope so.

ive added more plants. it looks a bit disorganised but hopefully it will make him feel more secure.
any input plz let me know!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great man. Makes me want to rearrange the decor in my sand tank.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks guys. i will do some rearranging next time i change water.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

looks awesome; but if i were your fish i'd never come out again. he's got his own little woods going in there.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dutchfrompredator said:


> looks awesome; but if i were your fish i'd never come out again. he's got his own little woods going in there.


yeah he seems to enjoy it.
i catch him sneaking around, but as soon as he spots me, he hides in his usual spot.
the good thing is hes still eating alot. ill try and get some good pics of him today eating, maybe we can get closer to finding out what species of serra he is!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's an awesome set-up you got there, mate









As far as your little dude lieing sideways on the ground: some piranha's love to play dead when scared or spooked (I've seen freightened Pygo's that buried themselves completely under a piece of drift wood or a rock) - much to the dismay of their owners








As long as your little Serra is active, eating and otherwise acting normal (tilting a bit sideways isn't unusual), I don't think you have to worry about his wellbeing.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, that's an awesome set-up you got there, mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx man.








and that realy puts me at ease.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heres him eating a shrimp, stuffed with cichlid deluxe. The pics suck cause i only have my cellphone camera. but better than nuttn.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

vn tank.. give me a boner


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> vn tank.. give me a boner


 thanks, i think.....


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

if you are scared about em...maybe just leave the lights off untill you think hes perfectly acclimated to his new living situation. But i think everything sounds okay....normally if something is seriously wrong it woulda died by now most likely


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Susp3nc3 said:


> if you are scared about em...maybe just leave the lights off untill you think hes perfectly acclimated to his new living situation. But i think everything sounds okay....normally if something is seriously wrong it woulda died by now most likely


leaving the lights off would kill the plants, not whating to throw away 150bucks wort of plants.








hes fine now i think just likes to hide alot. guess hell come around when hes ready.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

he's definitely just being skittish. no one eats alot when they're actually ill. i just had to convince my altuvei i didn't want to catch or eat him and now we're friends. it took forever though. just hang in there. it took my guy almost a year to stop acting like yours; now he's absolutely awesome and wickedly aggressive. he's still wary and not fond of surprises though.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dutchfrompredator said:


> he's definitely just being skittish. no one eats alot when they're actually ill. i just had to convince my altuvei i didn't want to catch or eat him and now we're friends. it took forever though. just hang in there. it took my guy almost a year to stop acting like yours; now he's absolutely awesome and wickedly aggressive. he's still wary and not fond of surprises though.


yeah it looks brighter by the day.
hes so awseome, glad i decided to get a serra.
such cool fish.
now i just need to get him real fat, shouldnt be a problem considering how much hes eating.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea i guess your plants are worth more then ur serra lol...so turning the lights off wouldn't be good


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent aquascaping. Good luck with the new fish.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Saw this thread a little late but thought I would comment anyway. When I had to switch by RBP's to a different tank I put them in a bucket a few at a time so I could add water from the tank they were going in so they wouldnt get shocked and almost every single one of them layed totally on their side just like your pic. Im thinkin to myself "holy sh*t im killing my p's" but then im thinkin how could they be harmed if its the same water?? I actually gently nudged them back up and they would start swiming around again and then just lay on their side all the way down level with the bottom of the bucket. I put them into their new tank and they all had different spots still all just laying level with the gravel. It took one night till they were all the way back to normal but I thought it was the funniest thing. Im thinkin in your situation that your fish is still just trying to get acclimated to its new home like stated previously and also trying to get acclimated to you. You would be surprised how much those little guys can actually see going on outside of the tank. Anyways.....just my 2 centz and hopefully this will put you a little more at ease


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Susp3nc3 said:


> Saw this thread a little late but thought I would comment anyway. When I had to switch by RBP's to a different tank I put them in a bucket a few at a time so I could add water from the tank they were going in so they wouldnt get shocked and almost every single one of them layed totally on their side just like your pic. Im thinkin to myself "holy sh*t im killing my p's" but then im thinkin how could they be harmed if its the same water?? I actually gently nudged them back up and they would start swiming around again and then just lay on their side all the way down level with the bottom of the bucket. I put them into their new tank and they all had different spots still all just laying level with the gravel. It took one night till they were all the way back to normal but I thought it was the funniest thing. Im thinkin in your situation that your fish is still just trying to get acclimated to its new home like stated previously and also trying to get acclimated to you. You would be surprised how much those little guys can actually see going on outside of the tank. Anyways.....just my 2 centz and hopefully this will put you a little more at ease


good to hear thanks for shearing.

i busted him this morning exploring his tank, managed to whatch him for a while without him seeing me. he looks perfectly healthy... im starting to lean towards the play dead theory.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well ivec come to the conclusion that he is perfectly healthy, exept for tilting when i get to close he seems fine.









hes eating ALOT, and when nobodys walking around hes out chasing th ecichlids.
he even attacked the suckerfish, its like 3 times hes size.

so exept for hiding alot he seems perfectly adapted to the new tank.

thanks to the people that has helped me so far.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks exactly like the fish I bought of of piranhattack.com as a rhom but I traded him in about 2-3 weeks ago at a LFS... That would be weird if that was him...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> Looks exactly like the fish I bought of of piranhattack.com as a rhom but I traded him in about 2-3 weeks ago at a LFS... That would be weird if that was him...


if u live in norway its totally possible!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> well ivec come to the conclusion that he is perfectly healthy, exept for tilting when i get to close he seems fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks buddy =)


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

dude i know how you feel...my first P just got to the store that day and i got him i didnt have any type in mind now i have the guys checking every list for me he told me today his list has a $150USD elong on it no size listed still be cool to get a'hold of that


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bader666 said:


> dude i know how you feel...my first P just got to the store that day and i got him i didnt have any type in mind now i have the guys checking every list for me he told me today his list has a $150USD elong on it no size listed still be cool to get a'hold of that


yeah elongs are cool. for 150 usd im betting hes quite big and will need alot of space.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

im looking in to him but i think he might be a little to much for me....150usd for him wouldnt be so bad but i'd need a tank hell i'd need a hole set-up ($$$) lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bader666 said:


> im looking in to him but i think he might be a little to much for me....150usd for him wouldnt be so bad but i'd need a tank hell i'd need a hole set-up ($$$) lol


Buy him and send him to me


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i would need to get my cut..lol..and loads of pics and we got a deal


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

for me the fucked up thing is that i have the money, but no fish.
its impossible to get cool serras around here.
i kalled all the stores in Oslo and only my lfs was willing to look into it for me.
maybe i should start collecting polar bears instead.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

im freash out of polar bears cant find one anywhere you send me a big ass bear and see what i can do about an elong getting to you


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bader666 said:


> im freash out of polar bears cant find one anywhere you send me a big ass bear and see what i can do about an elong getting to you


haha. great ill go outside and net one right away.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bader,

What state is this Elong in?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

new jersey....very very south jersey...you wanna take a road trip....ill put him on hold for you lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

couple of pics


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bader666 said:


> new jersey....very very south jersey...you wanna take a road trip....ill put him on hold for you lol


LOL I wish I could. As soon as I move in a couple months I will be looking to make a purchase though









Cool pics Corey! Your little guy looks like he's doing great!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> new jersey....very very south jersey...you wanna take a road trip....ill put him on hold for you lol


LOL I wish I could. As soon as I move in a couple months I will be looking to make a purchase though









Cool pics Corey! Your little guy looks like he's doing great!








[/quote]

the pics sort of shows how he stealths around. creeping up on the cichlids witch often fail to see him, the then pounches on them and gets a small nip at theyr tail.
with all the vegitation hes almost green, perfect stealth cammo-


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice look'n fish!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Wussola said:


> Very nice look'n fish!


thanks bud, apreciate it!


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

nice


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Gold Diamond rhom? Looks kind of like one.

Thats a 75 gallon C0rey? If so what lights are you using for your plants?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Slim said:


> Gold Diamond rhom? Looks kind of like one.
> 
> Thats a 75 gallon C0rey? If so what lights are you using for your plants?


no its a 30G juwel. ill upgrade when he gets bigger, the reds are in a 75G.
the light is the ones that come with the juwel set.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

finally netted him.

think he hates me now.

atleast i got some half decent pics.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bader666 said:


> finally netted him.
> 
> think he hates me now.
> 
> atleast i got some half decent pics.


sweet pics man nice serra, i hope he lasts you a long long time







youve had him for a lil bit now ya? he lookin real good, he must have gone nuts when you tried to net him


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just over 2 weeks.









took some serious chasing.. hoping he wont hate me too much.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> just over 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you stress him out that much just to get pictures of him out of the water? I'm sure it is already a bit of stress for him to be getting accustomed to the new tank, let alone being chased by a net. He looks much nicer in the water anyway, in my opinion.

Your Serra looks nice and healthy, he should last you many years. I hope to get my first Serra soon. It should be a nice experience.








~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> just over 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you stress him out that much just to get pictures of him out of the water? I'm sure it is already a bit of stress for him to be getting accustomed to the new tank, let alone being chased by a net. He looks much nicer in the water anyway, in my opinion.

Your Serra looks nice and healthy, he should last you many years. I hope to get my first Serra soon. It should be a nice experience.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

i was redoing the dank anywhay. the pics are basically taken to try to identify him.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i was redoing the dank anywhay. the pics are basically taken to try to identify him.


It's still too hard to make a definite ID if you ask me...

You might have to wait quite some time on this one Corey.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> i was redoing the dank anywhay. the pics are basically taken to try to identify him.


It's still too hard to make a definite ID if you ask me...

You might have to wait quite some time on this one Corey.
[/quote]

all i have is time dude


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

A short update on the little fella.

I belive hes very active when theres no-one around. 
often when i enter the room i can see him dart into his hiding place.

out of the 12 neons i added some days ago 2 are left. 
still very happy i bought him, great fish, cant whait thill he gets comfortable, and bigger ofc.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice welcome to the serra club, take good care of him and he should be around for a long long time..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> nice welcome to the serra club, take good care of him and he should be around for a long long time..


thanks.








ill do my best and if all goes as planned hell be with me for a long time.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

update on the little freak. hes just fine.. hes been snacking on neons and guppys lately. im gonna get him back to shrimp now.
i bought a butterfly fish to have in the tank with him today. have to see how it works!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> update on the little freak. hes just fine.. hes been snacking on neons and guppys lately. im gonna get him back to shrimp now.
> i bought a butterfly fish to have in the tank with him today. have to see how it works!


Heh heh heh. I don't think the word "works" belongs in that sentence.









Glad to see he's doing alright though! How big is the fish you put in there by the way? Keep us posted!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Nice thread..... That is exactly what this place is for....

george


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its abot 2 inch. so its a tad smaller. the thing is that it hangs out at the surface total motion still all the time. the serra is hiding in the foliage most of the time so it might work fo ra while, but next we share opinions on the co hab matter so i know this is experimental so say the least.

thnx sharkaquarium, glad u like it.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> its abot 2 inch. so its a tad smaller. the thing is that it hangs out at the surface total motion still all the time. the serra is hiding in the foliage most of the time so it might work fo ra while, but next we share opinions on the co hab matter so i know this is experimental so say the least.
> 
> thnx sharkaquarium, glad u like it.












Gotcha. I was just messing around man, I know you've got a level head on your shoulders. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

still waitting for the feeding vid.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet man, sounds like things are going well















any new pics maybe


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> sweet man, sounds like things are going well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna clean up the tank today, do some re arranging. post some pics after im done.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the little freak himself, hiding from the camera:








sideshot:








front:








butterfly the unlucky companion:








decals:


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sweet pics man! I love the decals!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Sweet pics man! I love the decals!


have to represent yo!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Great pics. Did you make those decals?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Great pics. Did you make those decals?


i think he bought them from the store?
nice pics man, dont you love that lil sideways turn they give you when your looking at them







, he like on a 45 degree angle and hes look right at you, my serra does the same thign,its so cute, hes looking great man


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> Great pics. Did you make those decals?


i think he bought them from the store?
nice pics man, dont you love that lil sideways turn they give you when your looking at them







, he like on a 45 degree angle and hes look right at you, my serra does the same thign,its so cute, hes looking great man








[/quote]
thnx bro.








yeah theyre from the p fury store.
yeah hes a real tilter, focusing on me. gave me a scare in the beginning but its just tactics in hes little head!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im curious, ive been seeing what seems to be scutes along with the stomack of my serra.
but its shaping more like a compressus and there are things resembling bars along with its spots.
what id like to know is does scutes mean Sanchezi or can rhoms have em to? 
and yeah, do they need to be jagged to count as scutes?

ill get some pics as soon as my pc is up and running AGAIN the sh*t has been f*cking around for ages now.!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> im curious, ive been seeing what seems to be scutes along with the stomack of my serra.
> but its shaping more like a compressus and there are things resembling bars along with its spots.
> what id like to know is does scutes mean Sanchezi or can rhoms have em to?
> and yeah, do they need to be jagged to count as scutes?
> ...


Rhoms can have belly scutes also, but they are much more prominent in a Sanchezi. If you are clearly seeing belly scutes at such a small size, then it could very well be a Sanchezi. However, the presence of bars would make one lean towards Compressus. I guess only time will tell...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah im not worried, just damn curious!
hes awesome no matter what.
slowly coming out of his shell. not that much tilting anymore.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> yeah im not worried, just damn curious!
> hes awesome no matter what.
> slowly coming out of his shell. not that much tilting anymore.


That's awesome man! About how big do you suppose he is now?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> yeah im not worried, just damn curious!
> hes awesome no matter what.
> slowly coming out of his shell. not that much tilting anymore.


That's awesome man! About how big do you suppose he is now?
[/quote]

im guessing hes added an inch or so, so hes about 3 ++
eats like a champ. as long as i dont add neons, then he wont touch anything else!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Another stepstone for my serra. He has finaly beed id'd. Frank finaly got around to it and declared it a Sanchezi.

heres ome pics 
















and a crappy vid
Crappy feeding vid


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats on the sanchezi Corey. He's grown alot! how much did he add since Feb?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue said:


> Congrats on the sanchezi Corey. He's grown alot! how much did he add since Feb?


thnx dude!
im not shure but hes more bulky now, maybe half an inch in lenght.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

congrats on the id, i cant wait to get mine(in like 4 years) hes lookin good man keep it up


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Hope your enjoying your Sanchezi CORey

GOOD LUCK WITH THE UPBRING OF YOUR FISH


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> congrats on the id, i cant wait to get mine(in like 4 years) hes lookin good man keep it up


4 years if youre lucky hehe :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> congrats on the id, i cant wait to get mine(in like 4 years) hes lookin good man keep it up


4 years if youre lucky hehe :laugh:
[/quote]
damn you as if i didnt already know that







its not fair i tell you, but hes getting big, hes maybe 1.5-2inches now, i should update my thread some its about that time, i hope he forgot about the camera lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats Corey!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, i had the 30G loaded with plants, and for a while i dint see my Sanchezi, he could easely hide anywhere in the tank. I felt i was taking steps in the wrong direction when it came to making him used to humans, so i took all the plants out. Theres now only 2 pieces of drift left in the tank, my pygos got all the plants.

The lack of hiding spots even though its only been 2 days, has changed his behaviour quite a bit.
hes not freaking out when i get close, he stands hes ground and doesnt tilt.
And yesterday i was suprised when i found just the head of a cichlid, that was 2,5 inch big.
This is hes first big kill.







he has slaughtered tons of neons and guppys but never a fish that size.
ill keep posting hes behaviour chages. pisc of tank will come soon.

thnx for reading.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Sanchezi... congrats...:nod: !


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

My little guy is a superstar!

RockStar

Hes now the fish you see if you look at Serrasalmus Sanchezi in this fishbase!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Seing i have nothing to do at work i might aswell write another chapter.

I had the 30G fully loaded with plants, but i felt it was counterproductive when coming to making him more comfortable around humans. So i put all the plants into my pygo tank.

Couple of good things came from this:

1. He has started to kill much larger fish now. Before he would only nipp their fins. but he now makes them dead.
2. There's now less places to hide from the current so he has now learned to swim in it. I often observe him working up a sweat.
3. I can see him all the time. Before he could be totally out of sight. This has made me appreceate him more.

on the downside. the tank doesnt look so good. but ill get some grass or really short plants later.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope its still going good for you.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

update

He has been behaving a little nutty lately.
since i removed all the plants, he dug himself a pit, right by the filter box, he could barely fit in there and would stay there as long as people where around. i decided to add a plant and placed it firmly into the pit. he then dug it up and resumed hiding there. i then stacked the corner full of rocks, and he has now managed to do the same thing right next to a piece of drift, this means hes almost "standing" on his tailfin and only the end of his body is peaking out.
think my guy's a cave dweller.
other than that he sees fine, killed a BIG gaboon shrimp the other day, nearly twice his size and ate some of the tail. pics will be coming so stay tuned.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> update
> 
> He has been behaving a little nutty lately.
> since i removed all the plants, he dug himself a pit, right by the filter box, he could barely fit in there and would stay there as long as people where around. i decided to add a plant and placed it firmly into the pit. he then dug it up and resumed hiding there. i then stacked the corner full of rocks, and he has now managed to do the same thing right next to a piece of drift, this means hes almost "standing" on his tailfin and only the end of his body is peaking out.
> ...


lol your guy sounds like a cray lil bugger







.... in fact makes me miss my lil guy.......


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i hear you joeyd. BTW youre never around anymore, got the sleeping issue settled or what?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well its update time.

well seing as how there are no more reds in my 75G my sanch has taken it over.
He now has ALOT of space. hes doing fine growing mm by mm.
Ive detected some signs of insanety in the little freak. i think he can see hes reflection at one side of the tank, he will often be charging the glass biting in a "wanna kill myself" frenzy.
hes also taken out some quite big fish lately. almost twice his size, good stuff, but never when i watch ofc.

still whaiting to get a big rhom though..... damn rhoms


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice sanchezi u have indeed lil beast he is......what did u do with the pygos?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> nice sanchezi u have indeed lil beast he is......what did u do with the pygos?


thnx, my pygos whent to live at a friends house, he got into the hobby after seing my tanks. hes got a 75G thats exactely like mine. i dropp by from time to time to check on them (and i do water tests when hes not looking)







making shure my boys are ok.

i get to borrow his motorcycle for 2 months as payment for the fish. good deal for me, get a bike all summer..


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking sanchezi you got there, beautiful color. Nice tank also.
E


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice sanchezi!! Sweet color he has developed from when you first got him.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

CloneME said:


> Nice sanchezi!! Sweet color he has developed from when you first got him.


cheers man, hes coming along. cant whait to see how he looks fully grown.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey dude i'm a bit late seeing this topic but i'm glad i saw it.

May i just say your fish is wicked and you make me regret getting cichlids...

I was debating on getting piranha but i decided against it, but if it goes wrong with my cichlids i think i will get some P's. I currently have a juwel rio 240 with cichlids and an empty juwel rekord 70. Is your 75 gallon a Juwel?

Bobz


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats right, juwel rio 300.

cichlids are cool but nutn beats a piranha imo.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

How do you find your juwel tank. I think mine is really good as they come in full packages etc with stand, filter and lights. I use an external filter also on my tank (fluval 405) do you?

I also use the oxygen difuser on my juwel filter output, its great as it expels loads of bubbles instead of just the current, heres a link if you're interested:

http://www.juwel-aquarium.de/en/pumpensysteme45.htm?cat=124

So how is your sanchezi doing?

Bobz


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

HAPPY FOR YOU MAN


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bobz said:


> How do you find your juwel tank. I think mine is really good as they come in full packages etc with stand, filter and lights. I use an external filter also on my tank (fluval 405) do you?
> 
> I also use the oxygen difuser on my juwel filter output, its great as it expels loads of bubbles instead of just the current, heres a link if you're interested:
> 
> ...


The Juwel tanks are quite common over here (Norway) i like the fact that they have built in filters. i also have two powerheads running (70 and 90). been thinking about an oxygen difuser so thnx for the link.
i dont have an external filter, realy no point when theres one 4 inch fish in 75G of water but when i get a big rhom im opting for one.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

ye i have 4 messy fish in my tank so i need an external really.

I would reccomend the diffuser, works really well









Bobz


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just a short update.

seing how it seems to take for ever to get that big rhom my sanch still chills out in the 75G.
i realy think he would be just as happy in the 30G though. hes not too active but somethimes ventures out from hes hideout to harass whatever fish ive got in with him.

ill get some new pics of him soon.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

post up some pics when you get a chance


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

My old reds being territorial

Territorial 2

just thought id share some territorial behaviour. the agressive piranha was actually quite low ranked, but one day became intensly agressive, usually the camera puts off this kind of behaviour , but i got lucky.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

My p's do the same thing chasing each others tails and they play follow the leader. One will chase the other and the next one will chase that one etc.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Update time again.

Ive now placed an order for a new fish to go into my 75G so the Sanch has been moved back to his original 30G.
Ive only left him a couple of plants and a piece of drift wood.
As suspected he missed his old tank, hes much more active and much more happy it seems.

I have a question though:

He will swim the whole lengt of the tank in the powerhead current biting vigorously and looking insane realy. Mosly it seems like hes trying to bite himself. the wall behind the tank is white and im not shure if he can see his own reflection.
If he sees himself it will mean hes quite stressed about having another fish swimming around in his tank, maybe i need to get him a background.
What im wondering is if anyone else has experienced this with any serra?
Its fun to watch but i dont want him to feel stressed out.

It feel we are taking babysteps in getting him more used to his environment and people but theres still a long whay to go.

Deph offered me 150bucks for him, but sorry bro hes staying put for now...









ill get some new pics and vids up soon..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Aight new camera, that means new pics Unfortunately my sanch freaks out bad when he sees it.

the first pic is just to show off his colors, in th second one he is fast asleep, look how pale he is.

as soon as i figure out this cam ill have some sweet pics but these will do for now:

colors









sleeping


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

nice pics whats his aproximate size now?

how much has ge grown since you have had him?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx im gonna get sm egood pics of him soon, and the tank is a mess..

I would guess he's added 2+"

/will do some research and get back to that later


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL

just read the whole post.

was keeping my fingers crossed for it to be a rhom but sanchezi is great 2

and cool pics of the lil guy.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

two short vids

searching....

attacking....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I think he looks f'n great IMO.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> I think he looks f'n great IMO.


ill be shure to tell him you said that bro!


----------

